# يا جماعة محتاج حد يرشدني ويساعدني من فضلكم



## ايهاب يوسف وهبه (3 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مهندس خريج هندسة المناجم هنسة القاهره وقاعد في الكويت بس دلوقتي شغال في q/c مساعد وعرفت اني لازم اخد كورسات في الndt +cswip ومجموعة كورسات كتير وانا دلوقتي باخد كورس cip(coating inspection protection تبعا لمنظمةNACE ................ بس مشكلتي في الشغل مفيش حد سائل فيا وقاعد على طول من غير شغل وانا نفسي اتعلم بجانب الدراسه عشان التطبيق مهم... فيا جماعة الخير لو اي حد وجد لي شغل ومش مهم المرتب بس في شغل مواقع ولحام وinspection خاصة في مصر انا جاهز مع العلم اني دفعة 2007 ... واكسبوا في اخوكوا ثواب


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 نوفمبر 2008)

في البداية ... أهلا وسهلا بك معنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب .............

على حد علمي فإن الكورس الذي تقوم بدراسته حاليا كورس مفيد ومطلوب جدا وهو في مجال الدهانات والحماية 
وبهذا الكورس تكون قد سلكت إتجاه العمل في مجال التفتيش على الدهانات وهو مجال جيد و مطلوب .... 

فلماذا لا تكمل السير في نفس المجال؟ ولماذا تتجه إلى اللحامات والتفتيش عليها؟

هناك كورسات أخرى يمكنك الحصول عليها ..... مثل:CSWIP (الخاص بالتفتيش على الدهانات) Painting Inspector

طالما بدأت في هذا المجال ... فلماذا لا تكمل فيه؟ وخاصة أنه مجال جيد ومطلوب أيضا.....

أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد ..... وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## ايهاب يوسف وهبه (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا مهندس محمد حمزه على كلامك .
لكن كان عندي استفسار هل ازا اردت ان اصبح Q/C فهل يشترط ان ادرس اللحامات و اخد بها courses ام اكتفي بدراسة ال painting فقط ويا ريت لو عندك اي material ممكن تفيدني في هدا المجال لأني في مجال عملي my job description is assistant Q/C engineer


----------



## محمد حمزه (5 نوفمبر 2008)

يوجد QC في كل المجالات (صناعة الأغذية، صناعة السيارات، اللحامات، الدهانات، الإنشاءات المعدنية، ........ إلخ)

إذا أردت أن تستمر في الدهانات فلك ذلك، وإن أردت أن تتجه إلى التفتيش على اللحام والجودة في صناعة الإنشاءات المعدنية فلك ذلك أيضا .... ولكن ليس الإثنين معا

بالنسبة لمجال اللحام ... فإذا لم تكن قد درست أي شيء يخص اللحام فيفضل أن تزيد من معلوماتك عن اللحام بالقراءة أو بأخذ دورات تدريبية في هذا المجال.

ثم تبدأ في الحصول على دورات في الإختبارات الغير إتلافية NDT المستوى الثاني Level II ، ثم إتجه بعدها إلى دورة الـ CSWIP 3.1 أو دورة CWI


----------



## goodzeelaa (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بالنسه للدوره التدريبيه للحام
يوجد دوره تدريبيه في مركز بحوث و تطوير الفلزات في مدينه الصلب -التبين -حلوان
اسم هذه الدوره التدريبيه international welding engineer
هذه الدوره ممتازه للغايه واي حد ليس عندوا خلفيه عن اللحام سوف يخرج منها علي قدر كبير من المعرفه بأذن الله
انا حاصل عليها و حاصل علي ut-rt-pt-mt level 2
واعمل حاليا في ابوظبي ك inspector ولله الحمد


----------



## ظپط§ط±ط³22 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## سفيان المصرى (9 ديسمبر 2008)

goodzeelaa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسه للدوره التدريبيه للحام
> يوجد دوره تدريبيه في مركز بحوث و تطوير الفلزات في مدينه الصلب -التبين -حلوان
> اسم هذه الدوره التدريبيه International Welding Engineer
> ...


 هل بعد أن أخذت الدورات استطعت العمل فى الموقع بسهولة أم كانت الدورات منفصلة عن السوق ؟


----------

